# Looking for a game in Utah- Ogden to Layton area



## FoxWander (Nov 20, 2003)

Hey, I'll be moving back to Utah soon and I'm hoping to find a gaming group in the area for me and my wife. (I'm currently stationed in Korea, but will be going back to Hill AFB in December. Just in time for christmas!  )

I've been playing D&D, and many other RPG's, for 21 years (Wow, just did the math. DIdn't realize it'd been that long.), and my wife has been playing for at least 14. (We met at a D&D game. Lucky me huh?  ) We've played mostly D&D, Vampire, GURPS and Shadowrun but we're always up for learning a new one if the game is worth it. We've also both run games, and would be willing to do so again, but I'd like to find a game we could both play in. Mostly it's been one of us as DM/GM and the other playing- not as much fun as both playing.

Anyway, respond here if your a gamer in the area and looking for new players, or know a group that's looking. Thanks.


----------



## zenld (Nov 25, 2003)

Cant help much up that way. I have a d20Modern game in Salt Lake that has a couple of open slots, though.

Email me, we'll talk. I'll keep my ears open for any other games up that way.

zen

zenld@yahoo.com


----------



## FoxWander (Dec 9, 2003)

*shameless bump*   

Well at least I got one reply, but aren't there _ANY_ gamers in this area? Too bad none of the FLGS in the area have a convenient message board so we can find people around here. I know there's one at The Bookshelf in Ogden, but I could barely find it so I don't know if anyone else would even look for it. I talked to one of the guys at Endzone Cards & Comics about putting a message board up, so maybe I'll have some luck there. Or I guess we could brave the chaos at Hastur Hobbies in Salt Lake, but that's a little far to go from Roy. But hey, if it's a good game what else are cars for? 

Anywho, I'm out of Korea and back home now. I'm taking some time off before I check in with my new squadron before Christmas, so I've got plenty of time to contact and e-mail any gamers around here. Hope to hear from you soon- later!


----------

